# Frischlingsausrüstung



## glasfaser (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ihr!

Habe schon diverse andere Beiträge zum Thema Bekleidung durchgelesen, aber meine Frage ist etwas speziell:

Empfehlt ihr für Frauen eher breite Hosen oder enganliegende? Ich denke, ein stückweit ist das auch Geschmackssache. 
Das Problem ist, dass meine Oberschenkel etwas breiter sind  und ich Bedenken habe, dass sie bei längerem Fahren aneinander scheuern könnten- so kenne ichs vom Wandern. Deswegen bevorzuge ich persönlich engere Hosen, da da alles fest sitzt   Sollte ich dann auch bei meinem Geschmack bleiben oder ändert sich beim Fahrradfahren etwas? Ich bin nämlich ein absoluter Frischling 

Polster habe ich gelesen, dass das auch recht sinnvoll wäre? Ich denke für den Anfang (und v.a. zu dieser Jahreszeit) fahre ich einfach ein bisschen im Wald rum zum eingewöhnen. Dann gleich eine mit Polster kaufen?


Danke schonmal


----------



## Mausoline (12. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist das mit den weiten Hosen oftmals ein zu großes Gewurschtel.
Wenn du beim Angewöhnen gut sitzen kannst, dich nicht wund scheuerst, dann lass es doch so ohne Polster, sonst ausprobieren.
Übrigens gibts auch Hosenthreads


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2011)

Auch unter weiten Hosen trägt man normalerweise ne enge Lycrahose mit Polster OHNE Unterhose.
Wenn du nicht viel Geld ausgeben willst, dann hol dir doch erstmal eine vom Aldi, die sind normalerweise an den Oberschenkeln nicht so eng geschnitten wie viele Markenhosen und wenn du noch keine sehr langen Touren fährst, sind sie ganz okay. Für meinen Weg in die Arbeit (ca. 22km einfach) mag ich sie recht gern. Darüber kannst du dann ja ne weitere Short anziehen, ganz nach Geschmack oder im Winter auch ne gefütterte Jogginghose. Auch wenn´s paradox klingt, technisch schwierige Passagen sind mit ner weiten Short einfacher zu meistern, weil man damit leichter hinter den Sattel rutscht und sie nicht am Sattel festpappen. Ausserdem sind die Shorts relativ reißfest und somit auch noch ein zusätzlicher Verletzungsschutz bei Stürzen. Allerdings sind mir im Sommer 2 Lagen bergauf auch zuviel ;-)


----------



## glasfaser (13. Dezember 2011)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Tipps  !!!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bleib mit weiten Sachen eher am Sattel hängen


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bleib mit weiten Sachen eher am Sattel hängen



stimmt, passiert mir besonders gern wenn ich versuche von hinter dem Sattel aufzusteigen! Da gibt's dann auch gerne mal eine Rolle vorwärts 

Trotzdem fühl ich mich nur mit Lycra-Shorts irgendwie nackig, weil ich da Angst habe, dass ich mir alles aufschürfe, wenn ich mich lang mache. Da ist mir die zusätzliche Lage robusterer Stoff schon ganz lieb. Außerdem sieht's imho irgendwie komisch aus mit Lycrahose und Protektoren 

Wegen der Hängenbleib-Problematik versuche ich halt darauf zu achten, dass die "weiten" Shorts nicht allzu weit geschnitten sind, und vor allem im Schritt nicht zu tief hängen. 

Eine enge Polster-Hose zieh ich trotzdem meistens drunter. Ich finde die Kombination harter Sattel + Radpolster auf langen Touren wesentlich bequemer als ein weicher Sattel ohne Polster in der Hose. Harter Sattel ohne Polster geht nur mal kurz in der Stadt, sonst scheuer ich mir alles wund!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2011)

Mit Shorts mein ich auch nicht die supercoolen Dinger, die man beim Laufen verliert.  Meine liegen am Po schon an und halten auch ohne Gürtel. Ich hatte wie gesagt, eher mit den verschwitzten Lycra-Hosen das Problem, dass der Hintern hinter den Sattel ging, aber die Hose noch auf dem Sattel kleben geblieben ist, auch unangenehm. Ich hab eigentlich auch beim Aufsteigen von hinten keine Probleme, allerdings mach ich das jetzt auch nicht jedes Wochenende.


----------



## VeloWoman (14. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Auch unter weiten Hosen trägt man normalerweise ne enge Lycrahose mit Polster OHNE Unterhose.


----------



## scylla (14. Dezember 2011)

wegen Schwitzen: 
es gibt auch spezielle Unterzieh-Polsterhosen, die etwas dünner sind als die normalen Lycra-Hosen (und die man deswegen auch tunlichst nur drunter ziehen sollte). Oft sind bei weiten Freeride-Shorts auch schon solche "Unterhosen" dabei, aber noch öfter taugen die genau gar nichts (mies verarbeitet, schlechtes Polster, kneifen, ...). 
Ausnahme war mal eine Gore Freeride Short. Da war eine sehr gute Unterzieh-Short dabei mit gutem Polster und dünnem, elastischen Netzstoff an den Seiten. Leider hab ich die noch nicht zum einzeln kaufen gefunden . Von der würde ich sofort noch ein paar nehmen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> wegen Schwitzen:
> es gibt auch spezielle Unterzieh-Polsterhosen,  aber noch öfter taugen die genau gar nichts (mies verarbeitet, schlechtes Polster, kneifen, ...).



Diesen Dingern ist echt jede Aldi-Hose für 8,99 um Längen überlegen. Mein Mann fährt allerdings mit diesen Dingern und Jogginghose in die Arbeit. Wenn ich mal so ne Hose ergatter, erbt er gleich die Innenhose. Bei mir rutschen die Beine hoch und rollen sich dann zur drückenden Wulsten zusammen.   Ich hatte noch keine, die brauchbar war.
Allerdings hat mein Mann eine Oakley mit Innenhose, die man auch blöderweise nicht rausmachen kann, die macht aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Warnschild (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte anfangs auch fast immer eine weite Hose drüber, darunter irgendeine günstige Polsterhose (selbstverständlich ohne etwas darunter!), einfach, weil ich mich so besser gefühlt habe. 

Inzwischen habe ich fast nur noch enge Hosen an. Ich bleibe nirgends hängen (hatte zuvor auch das Problem mit der "verlorenen" Shorts beim hinter den Sattel gehen bzw. wenn ich wieder drauf wollte) schwitze nicht so schnell, ... 

Für eine weite Shorts spricht im Winter die zusätzliche Wärme, außerdem der zusätzliche Schutz beim Sturz, und natürlich die Optik bzw. das "Angezogengefühl", das vielen von uns wichtig ist.


Jetzt im Winter gibt es Schichtprogramm bei mir:


Kurze Hose mit Sitzpolster
Windschutzknielinge (Gelenke warm halten!!!)
Winterhose ohne Sitzpolster darüber
(wenns richtig kalt ist: Lange Winterunterhose dazwischen)
Find ich übrigens super, dass du im Winter fährst. Vor allem im Schnee kann man fahrtechnisch viel lernen. Du solltest nur den Reifendruck minimieren. Anfangs denkt man, man komme so nie voran, aber man bekommt den Bogen recht schnell raus, und dann macht es vor allem Spaß! (Ich fahre im Schnee aber am liebsten Cyclocross im Wald....).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Dezember 2011)

Im Winter fahre ich mit einer ollen Radlshort und zieh ne Skihose drüber, wenn´s nicht ganz so saukalt ist tut´s dann auch als obereste Schicht ne warme Jogginghose. 
Die warmen Aldi-Hosen sind etwas suboptimal geschnitten, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, aber zur Not, wenn man nicht allzu lange unterwegs ist, tut´s auch die. Für die paar Male, wo ich im Winter unterwegs bin, würde ich mir nie ne teure Radhose kaufen.


----------



## Warnschild (20. Dezember 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Im Winter fahre ich mit einer ollen Radlshort und zieh ne Skihose drüber, wenn´s nicht ganz so saukalt ist tut´s dann auch als obereste Schicht ne warme Jogginghose.
> Die warmen Aldi-Hosen sind etwas suboptimal geschnitten, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, aber zur Not, wenn man nicht allzu lange unterwegs ist, tut´s auch die. Für die paar Male, wo ich im Winter unterwegs bin, würde ich mir nie ne teure Radhose kaufen.



Ich fahre so ziemlich regelmäßig auch im Winter. Da ist eine gute Winterhose essentiell. Das kann aber gut eine (bspw. Lauf-)Hose ohne Sitzpolster sein, die ist variabler (zum Schichten) als eine Hose mit SP, kann außerdem auch beim Skilanglauf, Laufen etc. zum Einsatz kommen. 

Wenn es feucht ist, ist eine mit Wind- und Wetterschutz optimal, bspw. von Rono (die sind Preis-Leistungsmäßig super und von der Qualität her ohnehin astrein. Die Schnitte liebe ich: Sieht auf dem Bügel unauffällig aus, aber überzeugt am Körper!), einer meiner Lieblingsfabrikate. 

Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach, 1x hochwertig zu kaufen statt 10x günstig. Und die Unterschiede sind massiv! Ja, und das sage ich als derzeit noch Kaum-Verdienerin. 

Ein Beispiel? Meine Rono-Funktionsunterhemden trage ich seit 4 Jahren andauernd: Riecht nicht, hält warm, pflegeleicht, kaum verschlissen. Ich hatt' sie auf dem Rad an, beim Wandern, nach dem Krafttraining, im Hochseilgarten, beim Skilanglauf, -Abfahrt, -Tourengehen,... Irgendwie ist der Kram witterungstechnisch sehr variabel, ich kann es also vom Herbst über den Winter bis ins Frühjahr hinein tragen. Dazu eine gute Jacke, mehr braucht es meist gar nicht. Nur wenn es weit unter 0° hat, trage ich ein Trikot dazwischen. 

Darum ist mein Motto: Lieber wenige Sachen (à la: Von der Leine direkt aufs Rad, zum Glück trocknet das Zeug sehr schnell!), dafür aber gute!

Obwohl ich kaum laufe, habe ich viele Laufsachen, die haben sich für mich als variabler, funktioneller, dabei verhältnismäßig oft preisgünstiger bewährt.


----------



## glasfaser (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich habe mittlerweile meine Hose ausprobiert, die ich normalerweilse zum Joggen benutze. Klappt ziemlich gut  Ich denke ich bleibe dabei, bis ich mal eine lange Tour gefahren bin und dann abschätzen kann, was bequem(er) ist zum Fahren 
Vielen Dank!


----------

